# Nine mile bears



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

According to my cc, I drew a spring archery bear tag on nine mile. I am planning to set a couple baits and was wondering if anyone had any general info on bears in the unit. Are there decent bear populations throughout the unit? Would you recommed one subunit over another (anthro vs. range creek)?

Its a pretty large unit so I'm just hoping to get an idea of where to start looking, and I can take it from there. I'll be happy to share my findings if anyone is planning to hunt the unit this fall.

Thanks!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know of one being taken on the RC last September.


----------

